# CDT component speakers - input?



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

a buddy of mine recently became a distributor for CDT, and asked me if i wanted anything. now, seeing as ive upgraded everything else for my front stage (Eclipse CD5444 / LP T03 2.2HV)...i figured i'd might as well upgrade my middle-of-the-road polks. 

my options are:

koda's

or

CDT ES620's ( http://www.cdtaudio.com/eurosport_component.htm ) -- from what i've found, they're an absolutely AMAZING SQ component system (which is what im going for)...they'll take 180w RMS, which the LP will GLADLY dish out, and im getting them for $350 under retail (MSRP = $699, im paying $350...same as the kodas)


any input?


----------



## funkpacket (Feb 13, 2004)

i just bought a cdt set for my gf from thezeb. Very clear uncolored sound when given about 40 watts rms. A small notch above the crystal set in my 200.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 2, 2004)

funkpacket said:


> i just bought a cdt set for my gf from thezeb. Very clear uncolored sound when given about 40 watts rms. A small notch above the crystal set in my 200.



cool, thanks for the feedback

i dont suppose anyone has any personal experience with the CDT ES/ES-Z series speakers.

i was even looking at the ES643 3way component systems. that would probably give me the best SQ i could possibly imagine, but...it'd also require MUCH more fabrication on my part. i'd have to fiberglass myself a pair of kickpanel pod's for some 4inch midranges. (6.5in midbasses, 4in midranges, and 1.1in silk/titanium dome tweeter, also undecided on silk/titanium dome tweeter)
the LP should still put out plenty of power to feed a 3way component system. i'm just wondering if the effort required to set up a proper soundstage with the 3ways would be worth it.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Titanium tweets may be too harsh, so i wouldnt get them unless you love to crank the treble. I would go with the Koda's though. Seems like they have been proven themselves more and more. Everyone i talk to with them will never go back to anything


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

CDT Audio is a "sleeper" company. They make some outstanding equipment from their CL Line (Classic) all the way to the HD and Eurosport line. I ordered last week some EF-61cfi components and CL6x coaxials for the Pathfinder. I had used a set of the CL-61 comps in my Silverado and was giving them about 110 watts per channel via an Arc Audio cxl 2100 amp and they rocked. I would definately recommend them as they are high end competition grade without the high price. The HD set is comparible to anything made by Focal, Morel, Seas, Dynaudio, MB Quart, Phoenix Gold, Adcom, etc... and you can get it for about $350. If your amp can do it, give them slightly higher power, like 220-250 and they will roar. Nice equipment.


----------

